# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Sint Antonius Ziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Sint Antonius Ziekenhuis
Koekoekslaan 1
Nieuwegein 

Bezoek de website van Sint Antonius Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Sint Antonius Ziekenhuis.*

----------


## CompuAddict

Vanaf 1988 onder behandeling geweest bij MLD afdeling, prima zh. In 1998 opgenomen met zeldzame ziekte en men heeft deze kunnen traceren bij mij, is helaas niets aan te doen, ziekte is te onbekend, dus geen geneesmiddel voor. Zo'n 20x opgenomen en zeer tevreden over de patiënt vriendelijkheid.

----------

